# Roman themed roleplay



## chiz (Mar 20, 2017)

yeah im at it again with this shit. but this time i actually got a good character for it. just send me a PM if youre interested in a roman themed RP. the details we'll work out before we start 

here is my centurion character Volta.


----------



## elisebriar (Apr 2, 2017)

This is a really awesome idea, I'd totally take you up on it if I had the time
A few of my characters are actually set in a Roman universe haha
Hope you find a good partner!


----------



## chiz (Apr 3, 2017)

elisebriar said:


> This is a really awesome idea, I'd totally take you up on it if I had the time
> A few of my characters are actually set in a Roman universe haha
> Hope you find a good partner!




oh you tease haha


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 3, 2017)

....Mate

Your character is awesome as hell and Rome > everything else

So says the Triarii


----------



## chiz (Apr 4, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> ....Mate
> 
> Your character is awesome as hell and Rome > everything else
> 
> So says the Triarii



haha yeah romans are cool as hell thank you 
if youre interested aswell just hmu lol


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 4, 2017)

Gosh dammit why does it seem like I'm the only one who wants Spanish American war role-play!


----------



## chiz (Apr 4, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Gosh dammit why does it seem like I'm the only one who wants Spanish American war role-play!



different historical interests i suppose LOL


----------

